# Transfers - Summer 2017



## Moroccan Sunset (May 29, 2017)

Thought I'd start up a separate thread for all the moving and the shaking this summer.

To kick off, I see Chris Millar has been released by Charlton.

Looks like Dipo is getting offered fresh terms at Stevenage as he's not on their released list: http://mobile.stevenagefc.com/news/article/2016-17/stevenage-fc-20162017-released-list-3714508.aspx


----------



## B.I.G (May 29, 2017)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Thought I'd start up a separate thread for all the moving and the shaking this summer.
> 
> To kick off, I see Chris Millar has been released by Charlton.
> 
> Looks like Dipo is getting offered fresh terms at Stevenage as he's not on their released list: Stevenage FC 2016/2017 Released List



Good knowledge


----------



## Son of Roy (May 29, 2017)

Alex Flisher leaving Maidstone Maidstone United FC   » Stones to bid farewell to Flish


----------



## AveryDave (May 29, 2017)

Glenn likes what we've done so far it would seem, albeit he's putting us on a par with Folkestone.


----------



## YTC (May 29, 2017)

AveryDave said:


> Glenn likes what we've done so far it would seem, albeit he's putting us on a par with Folkestone.
> 
> View attachment 107905



Interesting, as *we* don't know what we've done yet..


----------



## AveryDave (May 29, 2017)

YTC said:


> Interesting, as *we* don't know what we've done yet..



Quite.


----------



## Son of Roy (May 29, 2017)

YTC said:


> Interesting, as *we* don't know what we've done yet..


Gav must have told him Dulwich are keeping the same squad eh? So Glenn thinks Folkstone who finished 15th in the Ryman Prem and have signed Keiron McCann from Sevenoaks Town are their competition this season? They may be, but I would have thought Margate, Tonbridge, Leiston and Enfield will be dissapointed to have been written off.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (May 29, 2017)

Marc-Anthony Okoye has left Merstham.


----------



## B.I.G (May 29, 2017)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Marc-Anthony Okoye has left Merstham.



Leg breaker.


----------



## vicarofsibley (May 30, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Leg breaker.


Grudge holder.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jun 7, 2017)

Drage released!

TRANSFER UPDATE 07/06/17 - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club


----------



## MrFab_JP (Jun 7, 2017)

Looks like Drage has gone!

TRANSFER UPDATE 07/06/17 - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 7, 2017)

Devastating. Went back to k's anyone?

Now shitty williams has left.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 7, 2017)

Bit of a shock that one. I remember there was talk this time last year about whether he could fit into the new training regime, I wonder if it's connected to that. 

The new signings look decent though.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 7, 2017)

If liamdhfc wrote the copy. I appreciated the song reference. Cushioned the blow somewhat.


----------



## YTC (Jun 7, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> If liamdhfc wrote the copy. I appreciated the song reference. Cushioned the blow somewhat.



Gonna have to claim that one..


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 7, 2017)

YTC said:


> Gonna have to claim that one..



Get your own website login! Good job though. 

 Drage should go play for Hampton.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 7, 2017)

And another song gone. Anyone coming up with a catchy Anthony Acheampong chant?


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 7, 2017)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> And another song gone. Anyone coming up with a catchy Anthony Acheampong chant?



It is his right to see Mr Tony Blair.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jun 7, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Get your own website login! Good job though.
> 
> Drage should go play for Hampton.



Dowson had him at Ks so I wouldn't be surprised if he went there. Great player but I know his attitude was questioned on occasions so I can't say I'm overly surprised he's been released. His range of passing and cavalier gallops through the middle of the pitch will be missed though!

Hayles has been excellent every time I've seen him, really happy we've got him.

More signings next week. I'm intrigued!


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 7, 2017)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Dowson had him at Ks so I wouldn't be surprised if he went there. Great player but I know his attitude was questioned on occasions so I can't say I'm overly surprised he's been released. His range of passing and cavalier gallops through the middle of the pitch will be missed though!
> 
> Hayles has been excellent every time I've seen him, really happy we've got him.
> 
> More signings next week. I'm intrigued!



Good knowledge as always. Where does he play?


----------



## baleboy_93 (Jun 7, 2017)

Don't get me wrong, I'm a fan of Drage, was excellent in the Braintree games last season in particular in dealing with everything thrown into the penalty area, and as Moroccan Sunset says his range of passing is excellent. However, he has been prone to some huge lapses in concentration that I think those long balls sometimes disguise, such as the goals conceded against Leatherhead and Bognor towards the end of the campaign, and also may have been lucky to not have been dismissed at Wingate, which would have had a major impact on the defence in the playoffs, so I can see why he may have been released. Still, excellent servant for last two and a half years and I wish him well.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jun 7, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Good knowledge as always. Where does he play?



Centre half. He was the one who scored two of the corners for East Thurrock in the play off final two seasons ago.

Acheampong is a centre back too. Previously of Barnet and Ebbsfleet, so clearly no mug.


----------



## YTC (Jun 7, 2017)

We def have 2 very very good CB's to replace Drage. Decent statement from Gav.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 7, 2017)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Centre half. He was the one who scored two of the corners for East Thurrock in the play off final two seasons ago.
> 
> Acheampong is a centre back too. Previously of Barnet and Ebbsfleet, so clearly no mug.



As far as I know we have four centre backs atm. These two and chambers and weatherstone. 

Big time.


----------



## baleboy_93 (Jun 7, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> As far as I know we have four centre backs atm. These two and chambers and weatherstone.
> 
> Big time.



And Quade


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 7, 2017)

Any news on players staying on? Possibly more important than new signings this year.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jun 7, 2017)

baleboy_93 said:


> And Quade



I would be amazed if Quade stayed for next season.

And I still don't think he's a centre half. Palace screwed him up.


----------



## YTC (Jun 7, 2017)

I think we'll know about retained players next week!


----------



## baleboy_93 (Jun 7, 2017)

Will be doing a video piece on Friday afternoon I hope on all our transfer dealings and player retention, think we can expect the majority of squad to stay


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 7, 2017)

baleboy_93 said:


> And Quade



Needs confidence. Should stay


----------



## blueheaven (Jun 7, 2017)

Gutted to see Drage go. I felt he was our best defender. Excited to see the new pair though. They'll need to be able to gel quickly.


----------



## AveryDave (Jun 8, 2017)

Shame to see Drage go, but would guess for all the distribution and bringing the ball out with grace and poise, the management team ran out of patience with the frequency of defensive lapses. Both Hayles and Acheampong are defenders first and foremost, so would expect what we lose in creativity from the back, we'll make up for in defensive solidity. Well impressed with both signings.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jun 8, 2017)

Good signings.


----------



## StephenMac (Jun 8, 2017)

The Tank is back on the market. No? Ok.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 8, 2017)

StephenMac said:


> The Tank is back on the market. No? Ok.



To replace panutche  he has gone up in the world.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 8, 2017)

Crawley friendly makes perfect sense now.


----------



## JTee (Jun 8, 2017)

Gah. That's a shame. Was looking forward to seeing him over the next season! Good move but have to wonder how much game time he'll get there - probably get loaned out?


----------



## Jules P (Jun 8, 2017)

And to think, he was 'unveiled' as the Danny Carr replacement back in Jan at a rainy, miserable Canvey Island where we lost 1-0. Although the real highlight was Kargbo elbowing their number 8 in the windpipe when the referee wasn't looking. For literally no discernible reason.

Anyway, good luck to Camara- seemed to have a really good bond with Gavin Rose.


----------



## AveryDave (Jun 8, 2017)

Yep, that's a shame. Was likewise looking forward to seeing him next season, one of those players that seems to play at a different rhythm and tempo to the opposition, and capable of creating for himself and others as a result. Sounds like there's something coming back to the club for him though, even if just the friendly.

Some definite holes to be filled upfront now - anyone got Laurent Hamici's phone number?


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 8, 2017)

We have Dumaka and Tomlin afaik.


----------



## AveryDave (Jun 8, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> We have Dumaka and Tomlin afaik.



And hopefully Sekajja as well, but if we learned anything from last season, I'd hope it's you need more than three decent strikers in the squad to challenge.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 8, 2017)

AveryDave said:


> And hopefully Sekajja as well, but if we learned anything from last season, I'd hope it's you need more than three decent strikers in the squad to challenge.



One of the Moroccan Sunset persuasion I see. 

I'm happy with anyone played up front.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 9, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Crawley friendly makes perfect sense now.


 Why? We also have an ex-Crawley player playing for us, with good contacts there...could be for a variety of reasons.


----------



## EDC (Jun 9, 2017)

Does seem a bit creepy though.


----------



## baleboy_93 (Jun 9, 2017)

As Mishi highlights and from speaking with Gav this morning, the home friendlies against Crawley, Palace, Brentford and Orient were organised due to his and the coaching team's contacts at those clubs, not because of the Panutche transfer


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 9, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Why? We also have an ex-Crawley player playing for us, with good contacts there...could be for a variety of reasons.



Classic Mishi.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 9, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Classic Mishi.


 What's 'classic'...me pointing out the error of your postings? Fair enough...


----------



## Paula_G (Jun 10, 2017)

StephenMac said:


> The Tank is back on the market. No? Ok.


The Tank has joined his brother at Haringey Borough 
Benjamin Leaves Hawks For Boro - Pitchero Non-League


----------



## baleboy_93 (Jun 12, 2017)

baleboy_93 said:


> Will be doing a video piece on Friday afternoon I hope on all our transfer dealings and player retention, think we can expect the majority of squad to stay



Didn't get given the finalised list of players unfortunately as there is still one player still unconfirmed as staying at club, Gav says we might find out this week which players have stayed though


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 12, 2017)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> The Tank has joined his brother at Haringey Borough
> Benjamin Leaves Hawks For Boro - Pitchero Non-League


I think they're actually cousins, not brothers.  Both played against us for Bury Town shortly before we signed Joe.



Moroccan Sunset said:


> Dowson had him at Ks so I wouldn't be surprised if he went there. Great player but I know his attitude was questioned on occasions so I can't say I'm overly surprised he's been released. His range of passing and cavalier gallops through the middle of the pitch will be missed though!
> 
> Hayles has been excellent every time I've seen him, really happy we've got him.


Dowson was already at Hampton before they released him to join us, so doubt he';ll go back there.  He lost his place to Moussa Diarra, the giant French-African who scored about 15 goals in Hampton's championship winning season and is now at Barrow, having also played against us for Hemel Hempstead in the FA Cup tie a few years back.

Drage is a gifted ball-playing centre back (certainly much more so than Diarra) and I suspect Gavin felt he could really improve him, but maybe after the way Weatherstone improved over the course of last season he feels he need a bit more steel at the back - or as someone said a few posts back, "defenders who can defend".  Hayles and Acheampong sound like winners, who have won play-offs with other clubs a couple of seasons back.  Hayles looked especially solid partnering Joe Ellul against us for ETU a couple of seasons back.


----------



## Son of Roy (Jun 12, 2017)

Griff regarding the Panutche Camara transfer to Crawley Town article on the Dulwich website. Why does it show a photo of Nyren?


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jun 12, 2017)

Oh dear


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jun 12, 2017)

Gutted Panutche's gone. Was looking forward to the prospect of him playing regularly next season. Clearly destined for a higher level. Best of luck to him and his translator!


----------



## Paula_G (Jun 12, 2017)

Son of Roy said:


> Griff regarding the Panutche Camara transfer to Crawley Town article on the Dulwich website. Why does it show a photo of Nyren?


Wrong set of eyes in this morning! Sorry..


----------



## Paula_G (Jun 13, 2017)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Marc-Anthony Okoye has left Merstham.


And joined Braintree 
Quartet sign on for the Iron as Brad continues building his Braintree Town squad


----------



## StephenMac (Jun 13, 2017)

SPOILER ALERT:

Weatherstone has confirmed on the Twitter that he's signed up for another season.


----------



## YTC (Jun 13, 2017)

RMW has moved to St. Albans as apparently there's more snapchat banter there than round 'ere.


----------



## YTC (Jun 13, 2017)

RETAINED PLAYERS FOR 17/18 SEASON:

Edwards
Weatherstone
Chambers
Kargbo
Carew
Beaney
Ming
Green
Dumaka
Tomlin
Mascoll
Sekajja
Clunis
Taylor

Sexy.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 13, 2017)

Great Poids lurking there.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 13, 2017)

The retained list is usually players who've been made offers isn't it? Do we know who's agreed to stay from the list?


----------



## YTC (Jun 13, 2017)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> The retained list is usually players who've been made offers isn't it? Do we know who's agreed to stay from the list?



these are players that have signed on for another year at least. 

TRANSFER UPDATE 13/06/17 - Much of Squad retained for 2017/18 Season  - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 13, 2017)

YTC said:


> these are players that have signed on for another year at least.
> 
> TRANSFER UPDATE 13/06/17 - Much of Squad retained for 2017/18 Season  - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club



Great news - that's a pretty formidable team already.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jun 13, 2017)

YTC said:


> these are players that have signed on for another year at least.
> 
> TRANSFER UPDATE 13/06/17 - Much of Squad retained for 2017/18 Season  - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club



Brilliant news. Delighted we've kept the two Ibra's and given that Mr. Vardy and co. were batting their eyelashes at Nathan Green, I'm pleasantly surprised we've kept him, not to mention Dumaka who cut a restless figure towards the end of the season.

Really hope the signings of Hayles and Acheampong mean that Quade is put back into midfield, too. He was so composed and elegant on the ball when he broke into the team first time round - there was more than a passing resemblance to Peter Adeniyi and he was only 17!


----------



## Son of Roy (Jun 13, 2017)

What about our reserve goalkeeper?


----------



## SDE (Jun 13, 2017)

Delighted and amazed we managed to keep ALL those. I'd have thought there would have been tempting offers from levels above for at least 5 on that list, perhaps more. Big positivity for next season. B.I.G. BIG!


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 14, 2017)

Phil officially off his diet. God bless him.


----------



## YTC (Jun 14, 2017)

Son of Roy said:


> What about our reserve goalkeeper?



we didn't have one for most of last season..


----------



## AveryDave (Jun 14, 2017)

Son of Roy said:


> What about our reserve goalkeeper?



Whoever's available out of Phil Wilson, Chico Ramos and (gulp) Tim Brown.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 16, 2017)

Son of Roy said:


> What about our reserve goalkeeper?


That list will be players who've signed contracts.  I believe Phil has always been non-contract.  Non-contract players can't sign registration forms until shortly before the first league match, so there won't be any official announcements of any non-contract players agreeing to sign just yet.  I guess he may have verbally agreed something with the manager, otherwise it's a case of wait until the first pre-season games and see who else figures.


----------



## Paula_G (Jun 16, 2017)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> And joined Braintree
> Quartet sign on for the Iron as Brad continues building his Braintree Town squad


Couple more former Dulwich players have signed for Braintree - Xavier Vidal and Roman Michael Percil
Four More Join Iron`s New-Look Squad - Pitchero Non-League


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 16, 2017)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Couple more former Dulwich players have signed for Braintree - Xavier Vidal and Roman Michael Percil
> Four More Join Iron`s New-Look Squad - Pitchero Non-League


Some interesting signings for Braintree there.  Bradley Quinton's Enfield Town team were a good footballing side playing attractive stuff, so the likes of Vidal & RMP should be a good fit if he can coax their best form out of them.  George Sykes is a big number 9 who was a real handful for Canvey against us in the past.  Those players are still relatively young and have the talent to flourish at that level.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 16, 2017)

Phil told me he is retired. Would he lie to me? Awful, if so.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 16, 2017)

VIdal rather than Crook #2014


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 16, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Phil told me he is retired. Would he lie to me? Awful, if so.


He'll just keep coming out of retirement, like Tubby Morton did for Melchester Rovers whenever Charlie Carter got injured:










We can't rely on a kid to do a man's job!


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 16, 2017)

Pink Panther said:


> He'll just keep coming out of retirement, like Tubby Morton did for Melchester Rovers whenever Charlie Carter got injured:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love Roy Race.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 16, 2017)

'I've retired, please leave me alone now.'


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jun 16, 2017)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Couple more former Dulwich players have signed for Braintree - Xavier Vidal and Roman Michael Percil
> Four More Join Iron`s New-Look Squad - Pitchero Non-League



Pha! Odds on Braintree to go down this season must be fairly high. Vidal looked an absolute shadow of the player he was when he was 19/20 last season.


----------



## Paula_G (Jun 16, 2017)

Braintree becoming the new Dulwich Hamlet Old Boys with Billy Crook being the latest to sign for them.


----------



## AveryDave (Jun 17, 2017)

Welling did something similar last season after they went down to the National South - picking up a load of players from the Isthmian Premier, including Brown, Nelson and Waldren from us, and Rickie Hayles from East Thurrock. They had a terrible start, and quite a few players landed back with the clubs they came from after a month or two.

And I wouldn't particularly say Braintree are picking up the best of the Isthmian Premier - Billy Crook had a great season, McDonald's a decent goalkeeper, and he's going to like his ex-players, but Okoye and Vidal very nearly went down with Merstham, Sykes did go down with Canvey, and we know how hot and cold RMP can blow. As Moroccan Sunset says, odds on them struggling have got to be greater than them doing okay.

One other thing springs to mind on this - if Quinton's trawling the Isthmian Premier for players, you've got to think he had his eye on a few of our squad - that all the players the management wanted to keep are sticking around seems more and more impressive all the time.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 17, 2017)

AveryDave said:


> Welling did something similar last season after they went down to the National South - picking up a load of players from the Isthmian Premier, including Brown, Nelson and Waldren from us, and Rickie Hayles from East Thurrock. They had a terrible start, and quite a few players landed back with the clubs they came from after a month or two.
> 
> And I wouldn't particularly say Braintree are picking up the best of the Isthmian Premier - Billy Crook had a great season, McDonald's a decent goalkeeper, and he's going to like his ex-players, but Okoye and Vidal very nearly went down with Merstham, Sykes did go down with Canvey, and we know how hot and cold RMP can blow. As Moroccan Sunset says, odds on them struggling have got to be greater than them doing okay.
> 
> One other thing springs to mind on this - if Quinton's trawling the Isthmian Premier for players, you've got to think he had his eye on a few of our squad - that all the players the management wanted to keep are sticking around seems more and more impressive all the time.



They've all been to Braintree once alreadyo


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 18, 2017)

Sekajja leaving after all then. Big loss as he was excellent towards the end of last season.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jun 18, 2017)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Sekajja leaving after all then. Big loss as he was excellent towards the end of last season.



Very bad news. I know there were agents connected with Sekajja floating around at the end of the season so I'm not overly surprised. It's a shame as I really thought he suited us and vice versa, but we've got Dumaka who is a proven striker at this level so I don't think the goals will evaporate.

It all feels very reckless to me. Judging by Gavin's comments there's no concrete offers and it sounds like he's going on a bit of a wild goose chase. Lots of pro clubs 'show interest' in players without ever offering them a contract: that's largely what pre-season is all about, seeing what's available, who could be brought in, who could do a job there etc. I think he'd have been better off staying, continuing to play well for us and then the pro clubs will come and get you, rather than just seeing you as another trialist to sift through over the summer. This whole thing stinks of a pushy agent.

I wish Ibra the best of luck and I do hope he gets his pro contract. He always seemed like a nice kid and he was a good player for us, but this just feels very foolish. I hope I'm proved wrong.


----------



## AveryDave (Jun 19, 2017)

AveryDave said:


> that all the players the management wanted to keep are sticking around seems more and more impressive all the time.



If editor wants to disable my account on grounds of flagrantly tempting fate, I'll fully understand.

Proper kick in the cods to lose Sekajja. We now need two strikers who can genuinely push for the first XI, not easy to come by at the best of times.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 19, 2017)

Gutting that he's trying his luck elsewhere.... but he's aiming to move onwards and upwards.

Reading between the lines it seems he may be having trials at other clubs, not yet having signed for one. 
So if things don't work out, with him having gone with Gavin's blessing, there is a chance of a return.

And if he does leave to a Football League side it's more publicity for us, so we will potentially attract more players of his calibre, so it's not all bad...


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 19, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> And if he does leave to a Football League side it's more publicity for us, so we will potentially attract more players of his calibre, so it's not all bad...



Yeah I think the fact that Gavin has consistently supported players moving upwards must make us a more attractive proposition, for younger players especially. I don't think there are many non-league teams who can point to so many players having moved to higher league teams.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 19, 2017)

There's a thread discussing Sekajja as a potential signing on the Lincoln forum I post on, so his name is getting out there...


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 20, 2017)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> There's a thread discussing Sekajja as a potential signing on the Lincoln forum I post on, so his name is getting out there...


I think he'd be a good fit for Lincoln.  The Cowleys know all about our level of football after taking Concord from the Essex League to Conference South, so they'll trust an outstanding player from our league to make the grade, especially as he's been a pro before.  Once Ibra began scoring goals and growing in confidence during the final month of last season he looked far too good for this league.  He'd never played regular first team football until we gave him a chance - it was all development squad and loan spells.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 20, 2017)

Pink Panther said:


> I think he'd be a good fit for Lincoln.  The Cowleys know all about our level of football after taking Concord from the Essex League to Conference South, so they'll trust an outstanding player from our league to make the grade, especially as he's been a pro before.  Once Ibra began scoring goals and growing in confidence during the final month of last season he looked far too good for this league.  He'd never played regular first team football until we gave him a chance - it was all development squad and loan spells.



Yeah I have to agree. I'm biased but I don't think there's anyone who'd be better than the Cowleys for a player looking to move up from a lower division. They'll have a really clear idea of the ability of anyone they sign and how they want them to fit into the team, and how to help them do that. And from a Lincoln point of view a goalscoring winger-come-striker would be a good fit for what the team needs. 

I don't know there's actually anything in it though...


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 21, 2017)

I'll knock up a definitive list of the squad that can be amended as more comings and goings are confirmed.  I'm assuming Mohomed Mohomed was already under contract for the forthcoming season, as he was only announced as signing his first contract shortly after his debut in February.  I won't pack the list out by including Academy players who made the odd minor cup appearance.  Each summer Gavin usually announces that two or three of these will be included in his First Team squad for the new season:

Confirmed as signed or retained for 2017/8:
*Preston Edwards
Kenny Beaney
Ashley Carew
Michael Chambers
Nyren Clunis
Dumebi Dumaka
Nathan Green
Ibrahim Kargbo
Jamie Mascoll
Mohomed Mohomed
Sanchez Ming
Quade Taylor
Gavin Tomlin
Marc Weatherstone
Anthony Acheampong (Maidstone United)
Ricky Hayles (Welling United)*

Unconfirmed:
*Jacob Erskine*
*Josh Fernandes*
*Ibra Sekajja *
*Dereece Thompson*
*Phil Wilson*
*Harly Wise*

Confirmed departures:
*Panutche Camara (Crawley Town)
Matt Drage*


----------



## Paula_G (Jun 23, 2017)

Bit of a surprise to see Jordan Brown pop up at Canvey Island; seems rather a step back for him 
Brown Becomes A Permanent Beachboy - Pitchero Non-League


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 23, 2017)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Bit of a surprise to see Jordan Brown pop up at Canvey Island; seems rather a step back for him
> Brown Becomes A Permanent Beachboy - Pitchero Non-League



Canvey Island are the Beachboys? That's talking their 'seaside day out' potential up a bit isn't it.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2017)

Doesn't it say Concord? Is this a banter?


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 25, 2017)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Canvey Island are the Beachboys? That's talking their 'seaside day out' potential up a bit isn't it.


There's a Concord Beach on the coast beyond their ground, from which the club takes its name.



B.I.G said:


> Doesn't it say Concord? Is this a banter?


No, just another of Griff's typos.  Jordan was living at Southend-on-Sea while he was playing with us, so if he's still living there it's a pretty convenient move for him.


----------



## Paula_G (Jun 26, 2017)

I Seriously need a good night's kip I reckon!!


----------



## Paula_G (Jun 26, 2017)

In other news apparently Forest Green Rovers have slapped a price tag of £1 million on Ethan Pinnock!
Championship sides told to pay £1 million for Forest Green defender


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 26, 2017)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> In other news apparently Forest Green Rovers have slapped a price tag of £1 million on Ethan Pinnock!
> Championship sides told to pay £1 million for Forest Green defender


 Crazy money...but in the 'modern world' I wouldn't dispute that valuation.

Personally, I always thought he was as good as Trevor Francis! 

(Google youngsters, Google!  )


----------



## AveryDave (Jul 8, 2017)

Matt Drage has joined Eastbourne Borough

Drage Signs On For 2017/2018 - News - Eastbourne Borough FC - The Sports

Possibly a reward from Howell for setting up Bognor's second in the play off final?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 10, 2017)

And the rest...have a scroll back on DHTV to see how many goals conceded last season were actually down to Drage?


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 10, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> And the rest...have a scroll back on DHTV to see how many goals conceded last season were actually down to Drage?


He became quite an infuriating player to watch on a regular basis.  On the face of it he was a perfect fit for our team - a big centre back with the touch and passing range of a midfielder, albeit not the mobility, but I felt he wasted too much energy on chirping at referees and getting involved in niggly running battles with opponents, and I feel this may have led to lapses in concentration at crucial moments.  He gave away far too many needless free kicks with unnecessary fouls that wouldn't really have gained much of an advantage even if the referee had let them go.  Still relatively young an potentially a very good player if he puts his mind to it.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jul 10, 2017)

Also felt his passing was a bit inconsistent. He'd play the occasional beautiful long through ball, but would also play a lot that would not find his man. A bit like Gerrard at the tail end of his Liverpool career


----------



## EDC (Jul 10, 2017)

Cyclodunc said:


> Also felt his passing was a bit inconsistent. He'd play the occasional beautiful long through ball, but would also play a lot that would not find his man. A bit like Gerrard throughout his Liverpool career



Fixed it for you.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jul 10, 2017)

I set it up for you


----------



## EDC (Jul 10, 2017)

Cyclodunc said:


> I set it up for you


Perfectly, unlike a Gerrard pass.


----------



## baleboy_93 (Jul 11, 2017)

Interviewed the two new players last weekend, anyone interested here are the videos, firstly Rickie Hayles:


----------



## baleboy_93 (Jul 11, 2017)

And here is Anthony Acheampong:


----------



## YTC (Jul 12, 2017)

So, who were the trailists on show last night?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 12, 2017)

No idea, perhaps the manager wants it that way, so as not to alert other clubs?


----------



## YTC (Jul 12, 2017)

Feel like baleboy_93 would have had a list of them for the highlights.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jul 12, 2017)

YTC said:


> So, who were the trailists on show last night?



Well I thought that striker up front looked pretty good, so it must be Ryan Moss.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Jul 13, 2017)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Well I thought that striker up front looked pretty good, so it must be Ryan Moss.


Oh you! *ruffles hair*


----------



## Johns Wallace (Jul 13, 2017)

YTC said:


> So, who were the trailists on show last night?



The tall central midfielder who played alongside Carew in the second half was Marvin Elliot.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jul 13, 2017)

Johns Wallace said:


> The tall central midfielder who played alongside Carew in the second half was Marvin Elliot.



And this is he: Marvin Elliott - Wikipedia

I can't see him staying for long, then.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 13, 2017)

Presumably he's a trialist, so he's actually not with us at all yet.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jul 14, 2017)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> And this is he: Marvin Elliott - Wikipedia
> 
> I can't see him staying for long, then.



Having said that, he used to play with Tomlin at Crawley and hasn't played professionally since 2015. Maybe he will stick around.


----------



## NPDHFC (Jul 14, 2017)

From a friend about his time at Millwall:

"One of those players who is built really strong but does not physically impose himself on games. He always seemed to be a yard off making any tackle or blocks, arriving too late after the ball had just gone. Looks like he's never really come back from a bad achilles injury in 2012"


----------



## Harry R (Jul 14, 2017)

Bristol City and DHFC regular, here.

Elliot signed for City from Millwall in 2007 and, ironically given the comment above, quickly became the most physically imposing central midfielder City have had in recent times. He was comfortably our player of the year when we reached the Championship playoff final in his first season.

However, he had a series of bad injuries over the next few seasons and never really got back to his old self. At the time it just seemed like his style of play was too demanding to play at a high level much beyond 30. It surprised me to see that he's still only 33.

He played in that veterans game a few weeks ago with Gavin, Rio F et al. He'll also have played with Gavin Tomlin at Crawley.

If he's up for it, and can get fit, I think he'd be great for Dulwich.


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 14, 2017)

NPDHFC said:


> From a friend about his time at Millwall:
> 
> "One of those players who is built really strong but does not physically impose himself on games. He always seemed to be a yard off making any tackle or blocks, arriving too late after the ball had just gone. Looks like he's never really come back from a bad achilles injury in 2012"



Ask your friend why Millwall didn't sign Ethan or Erhun? Anti-football


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 14, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Ask your friend why Millwall didn't sign Ethan or Erhun? Anti-football


 I suspect his friend wouldn't know...as he would simply be a Millwall supporter. just as you or me don't know why we release or sign players as we're not part of the management team.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jul 14, 2017)

Itk


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 19, 2017)

*Updated squad list:*

Retained or signed:
*Preston Edwards
Kenny Beaney
Ashley Carew
Michael Chambers
Nyren Clunis
Dumebi Dumaka
Nathan Green
Ibrahim Kargbo
Jamie Mascoll
Mohomed Mohomed
Sanchez Ming
Quade Taylor
Gavin Tomlin
Marc Weatherstone
Harly Wise
Anthony Acheampong (Maidstone United)
Rickie Hayles (Welling United)*
_Also appeared in pre-season:_
*Ralph Kottoy (ex-CS Vise)
Marvin Elliott (ex-Crawley Town)
Gustavo Ferraz
Jeff Goulding (ex-Cheltenham Town)
Joao Guimaraes*

Unconfirmed:
*Jacob Erskine*
*Josh Fernandes*
**Ibra Sekajja (on trial at Sutton United)*
*Dereece Thompson*
*Phil Wilson*

Confirmed departures:
*Panutche Camara (Crawley Town)
Matt Drage (Eastbourne Borough)
*
***Ibra Sekajja hasn't appeared in any further Sutton friendlies, so it looks like he's either picked up a knock, not been made an offer, or taken up a better offer elsewhere.


----------



## Jules P (Jul 31, 2017)

Does anyone know the latest with Ibra Sekajja? Miss that guy!


----------



## YTC (Jul 31, 2017)

Hope Kottoy is signing. Would be an Excellent addition.


----------



## YTC (Jul 31, 2017)

Jules P said:


> Does anyone know the latest with Ibra Sekajja? Miss that guy!



Last known movements: Training with Pompey a few weeks ago.


----------



## NPDHFC (Jul 31, 2017)

Cant see how training with pompeydunc is a step up from us, but the boy's gotta follow his dreams.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 31, 2017)

NPDHFC said:


> Cant see how training with pompeydunc is a step up from us, .



You say that but you should see how detailed the training schedule is.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jul 31, 2017)

The pub crawl regime will kill 'im!


----------



## 3010 (Aug 11, 2017)

It appears we have signed Nana B-Y and Muhammadu Faal, though I haven't seen anything official yet: Forest Duo Earn Step-Up With Hamlet - Pitchero Non-League

Anyone know the latest on Ralph Kottoy?


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 11, 2017)

3010 said:


> It appears we have signed Nana B-Y and Muhammadu Faal, though I haven't seen anything official yet: Forest Duo Earn Step-Up With Hamlet - Pitchero Non-League
> 
> Anyone know the latest on Ralph Kottoy?


You'd think Kottoy will be signing, given how much game time he's had in pre-season.

*Still no confirmation regarding Sekajja, who doesn't appear to have signed for anyone else, and interpreting what was publicised earlier in the summer is still under contract to us despite being given consent to look for something at a higher level.

I googled Muhammadu Faal and came up with the name linked to L'Aquila (Serie D); his nationality was given as English and his contract there expired in June 2017, but I couldn't be certain it was the same one as there was so little info and no picture.  Not sure when he would have played for Waltham Forest.

*Updated squad list:*

_Retained or signed:_
*Preston Edwards
Kenny Beaney
Ashley Carew
Michael Chambers
Nyren Clunis
Dumebi Dumaka
Nathan Green
Ibrahim Kargbo
Jamie Mascoll
Mohomed Mohomed
Sanchez Ming
Quade Taylor
Gavin Tomlin
Marc Weatherstone
Harly Wise
Anthony Acheampong (Maidstone United)
Rickie Hayles (Welling United)
Nana Boakye-Yiadom (Leatherhead)
Muhammadu Faal (L'Aquila - Italy)
*Ibra Sekajja *
_
Triallists:_
*Ralph Kottoy (ex-CS Vise - France)
Marvin Elliott (ex-Crawley Town)
Gustavo Ferraz
Jeff Goulding (ex-Cheltenham Town)
Caio Guimaraes
*

Unconfirmed:
*Jacob Erskine*
*Josh Fernandes*
*Dereece Thompson*
*Phil Wilson*

Confirmed departures:
*Panutche Camara (Crawley Town)
Matt Drage (Eastbourne Borough)
*
A couple of weeks ago the South London Press mentioned that Goulding & Elliott were training with us with a view to joining the squad, but both needed to prove their fitness; neither has appeared in the most recent friendlies but the implication was that they were local lads well known to Gavin and would continue to train for the foreseeable future if they wished to, rather than looking for other clubs.

I would assume Erskine, Wilson, Fernandes & Thompson are no longer part of our squad.  Of last season's other players Harly Wise doesn't seem to have featured since the Whyteleafe defeat, so I guess he may have departed.


----------



## liamdhfc (Aug 11, 2017)

List is mainly correct, although I do not believe Harly Wise is signed and one will possibly be on the move to a Football League Club imminently. Also Kevin James remains signed as a player


----------



## cambelt (Aug 11, 2017)

What about Kottoy Liam? Thought he looked pretty decent.


----------



## AveryDave (Aug 11, 2017)

Pink Panther said:


> I googled Muhammadu Faal and came up with the name linked to L'Aquila (Serie D); his nationality was given as English and his contract there expired in June 2017, but I couldn't be certain it was the same one as there was so little info and no picture.  Not sure when he would have played for Waltham Forest.



Think this is him at L'Aquila - looks decent if so, similar traits to Panutche Camara perhaps:


----------



## liamdhfc (Aug 11, 2017)

cambelt said:


> What about Kottoy Liam? Thought he looked pretty decent.



That one cannot yet be confirmed.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Aug 11, 2017)

I LIKE THE LOOK OF HIM (Faal)


----------



## Cyclodunc (Aug 11, 2017)

goal music for when he scores?


----------



## YTC (Aug 11, 2017)

That pisa 1909 stadium looks sexy af.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Aug 11, 2017)

YTC said:


> That pisa 1909 stadium looks sexy af.



I have a pink and blue Pisa scarf.


----------



## WillClunas (Aug 11, 2017)

AveryDave said:


> Think this is him at L'Aquila - looks decent if so, similar traits to Panutche Camara perhaps:




The dribble that starts around the 3min mark........_pass the ball mate _


----------



## Forest Gump (Aug 11, 2017)

Faal played for us (Waltham Forest) throughout pre-season and into our first game. In all honesty, he didn't look _that _good, but I suspect his heart wasn't really in it. He lives in north London, and is a friend of our manager, hence how he ended up playing for us. He's absolutely lightening quick, but does tend to hold onto the ball for quite a while. We got international clearance for him from Italy, so you can thank us later.

Nana Boakye-Yiadom also played pre-season and the first game of the season for us (and the last game of last season). You've probably seen a bit of him in your friendlies, but he's got incredible close control and strength for such a short player. He didn't do _too _much at Letherhead last year, and I think Isthmian Prem might be a step too far for him. Mind you, he was training with Crawley Town this pre-season too, so what do I know.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Aug 11, 2017)

He scored against us towards the end of the season for L'head


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 14, 2017)

Forest Gump said:


> Nana Boakye-Yiadom also played pre-season and the first game of the season for us (and the last game of last season). You've probably seen a bit of him in your friendlies, but he's got incredible close control and strength for such a short player. He didn't do _too _much at Letherhead last year, and I think Isthmian Prem might be a step too far for him. Mind you, he was training with Crawley Town this pre-season too, so what do I know.





Cyclodunc said:


> He scored against us towards the end of the season for L'head


He caused us real problems after coming on as sub for Leatherhead in that game.  They were battling away for a possible goalless draw without posing any real attacking threat, but his sheer pace gave them an outlet on the break and he gave them the lead by chasing us down and breaking clear on goal.  His short compact stature makes him very slippery and difficult to stop when he's running the ball at defenders.  On the downside my early impression is that he has a rather heavy first touch.

Gavin listed Sekajja as one of the players who have left in his programme column on Saturday, so it looks like he's found another club and won't be returning.  I'd be a lot more confident of having a great season if we'd kept him and Camara.


----------



## pompeydunc (Aug 17, 2017)

A Port Vale fan's view on Ferguson...

...last summer's transfer policy at Vale was basically our chairman being hoodwinked (his own words) by chancer agents, signing a load of players from euro lower leagues or domestic academy teams, most of whom were clearly not good enough.

Nathan was one of these - don't think he ever appeared in the first team - possibly once  in the Checkatrade.

He seemingly did OK for Bromley, however, so maybe his level is the upper end of non-league.


----------



## YTC (Aug 17, 2017)

cambelt said:


> What about Kottoy Liam? Thought he looked pretty decent.



He's gone to Ireland, after we couldn't afford him due to budget cuts. Real shame.


----------



## Scolly (Aug 17, 2017)

YTC said:


> He's gone to Ireland, after we couldn't afford him due to budget cuts. Real shame.



We really need a dislike button!


----------



## YTC (Aug 17, 2017)

Scolly said:


> We really need a dislike button!



Found it

Contact us | Meadow Residential LLP


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Aug 17, 2017)

YTC said:


> He's gone to Ireland, after we couldn't afford him due to budget cuts. Real shame.



Has the budget been cut? I thought Meadows had said over the summer that they'd keep it at the same level as last season?


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Aug 17, 2017)

YTC said:


> Found it
> 
> Contact us | Meadow Residential LLP



Tbh, I think they'll have fucked off by October/November.


----------



## YTC (Aug 17, 2017)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Has the budget been cut? I thought Meadows had said over the summer that they'd keep it at the same level as last season?



It would appear so, Gav said so in the SLP last week.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Aug 17, 2017)

YTC said:


> It would appear so, Gav said so in the SLP last week.



They really are a bunch of tossbags.

(Meadows, not SLP, obvs)


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 17, 2017)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Tbh, I think they'll have fucked off by October/November.



Fucked off where leaving who in control?


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Aug 17, 2017)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Fucked off where leaving who in control?



Tamplin.


----------



## YTC (Aug 17, 2017)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Tamplin.



He'd have to sell some of his cars.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Aug 17, 2017)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Fucked off where leaving who in control?



But seriously, I don't know who: we'll either be bought by someone else, who may be good or may be bad; or we won't be bought by someone else and we'll be in a massive shit-mire and we won't be able to pay back the Hadley/Meadows loans and we'll go bang.

Looking on the bright side though, either way we won't have to deal with Meadows again.

I may be adding 2 and 2 and getting 64838, but I wonder if that's why Gavin's stayed despite this latest budget cut - it's worth riding the next few months out because it looks likely that they'll be gone by Xmas.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Aug 17, 2017)

YTC said:


> He'd have to sell some of his cars.



And have some dreams involving pink and blue world domination.


----------



## YTC (Aug 18, 2017)

Shaw Resigns!

Frazer Shaw Returns - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club


----------



## Cyclodunc (Aug 18, 2017)

Sad to see him go.


----------



## AveryDave (Aug 18, 2017)

YTC said:


> Shaw Resigns!



Would guess this means Nathan's injury is longer term than hoped, and maybe Mascoll is the young player on the move to an EFL club?

Whatever, good to see the return of our most recent England international!


----------



## YTC (Aug 18, 2017)

AveryDave said:


> Would guess this means Nathan's injury is longer term than hoped, and maybe Mascoll is the young player on the move to an EFL club?
> 
> Whatever, good to see the return of our most recent England international!



I'd say this is a pretty accurate representation


----------



## cambelt (Aug 18, 2017)

Blueheaven
From other thread.
Completely agree about Sekajja which is a massive loss and the reason I was disappointed about Kottoy. With Sekajja gone we seem to be lacking a bit of pace in the team which I felt he had. My biggest concern for this year.


----------



## Christian Burt (Aug 18, 2017)

cambelt said:


> Blueheaven
> From other thread.
> Completely agree about Sekajja which is a massive loss and the reason I was disappointed about Kottoy. With Sekajja gone we seem to be *lacking a bit of pace in the team* which I felt he had. My biggest concern for this year.


We all dream of a team of Ryan Moss'


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Aug 18, 2017)

Christian Burt said:


> We all dream of a team of Ryan Moss'


Funny you bring him up. Saw the 12th man post on Twitter about player signings they've facilitated over the years and he is labelled a total failure despite scoring a goal every two games.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Aug 18, 2017)

Christian Burt said:


> We all dream of a team of Ryan Moss'



Amen to that, Comrade.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 20, 2017)

ForwardHamlet said:


> Funny you bring him up. Saw the 12th man post on Twitter about player signings they've facilitated over the years and he is labelled a total failure despite scoring a goal every two games.


He certainly didn't achieve a goal every two games in our colours and for whatever reason, whether it was down to him being a poor fit or the team not playing to his strengths, the whole team was less effective with him in it, and our form improved significantly when he was dropped to the bench and replaced by Dipo Akinyemi.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Aug 20, 2017)

Plans are already being made for a breakaway AFC Ryan Moss.


----------



## darryl (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 21, 2017)

darryl said:


>



 Yep, on our official Club website too:

Academy Graduate Mascoll Signs for Charlton Athletic - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club


----------



## dcdulwich (Aug 22, 2017)

vornstyle76 said:


> Plans are already being made for a breakaway AFC Ryan Moss.



...ground-sharing at Macclesfield?


----------



## Jules P (Oct 9, 2017)

Starting to sound like a broken record, but... anyone heard anything re Ibra Sekajja? Would be interested to hear where he ended up/almost ended up.

Also, any news re. Tomlin and Green? I know Acheampong is almost back.


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 9, 2017)

Jules P said:


> Starting to sound like a broken record, but... anyone heard anything re Ibra Sekajja? Would be interested to hear where he ended up/almost ended up.


Ibra's Wikipedia page has been amended to read "last played for Dulwich Hamlet".  What a waste if he isn't playing anywhere.


----------



## liamdhfc (Oct 9, 2017)

Believe he may be at Welling.


----------



## YTC (Oct 9, 2017)

Jules P said:


> Starting to sound like a broken record, but... anyone heard anything re Ibra Sekajja? Would be interested to hear where he ended up/almost ended up.
> 
> Also, any news re. Tomlin and Green? I know Acheampong is almost back.



Ach on the way back, Green can't be too far away, Tomlin is probably another month or so I'd say.


----------



## bkbk (Oct 9, 2017)

I was a distance away but did I spot Omar Koroma warming up with the team on Saturday?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 9, 2017)

YTC said:


> Ach on the way back, Green can't be too far away, Tomlin is probably another month or so I'd say.


 News on players was mentioned in this piece on local press reports:

What the papers said... - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club


----------



## YTC (Oct 9, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> News on players was mentioned in this piece on local press reports:
> 
> What the papers said... - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club



Cheers Mishi!


----------



## Son of Roy (Oct 9, 2017)

Margate will be without Alex Flisher for the whole season as he has damaged a cruciate ligament.


----------



## AveryDave (Oct 9, 2017)

YTC said:


> Ach on the way back, Green can't be too far away, Tomlin is probably another month or so I'd say.



This article on London News Online from 22nd September said Acheampong and Green about a month away, Tomlin about ten weeks (so start of December).

https://www.londonnewsonline.co.uk/...ker-urged-shoot-midweek-stunner-velocity-cup/

While we're at it, what's the score with Frazer Shaw? Injured, gone or just dropped?


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Oct 9, 2017)

liamdhfc said:


> Believe he may be at Welling.



What a fucking waste. I've had a look at their last three teams and he's not in any of those. What was the point in moving on? He's had all that upheaval, moved on from a side where he was settled and scoring only to train with Welling.

And to make matters worse, Welling are managed by that cheating bastard Coyle.

Rant over.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Oct 9, 2017)

bkbk said:


> I was a distance away but did I spot Omar Koroma warming up with the team on Saturday?



Finger's crossed he'll stay for longer than three nanoseconds this time. I've always thought he looked quite good.


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 10, 2017)

Son of Roy said:


> Margate will be without Alex Flisher for the whole season as he has damaged a cruciate ligament.


He's not having much luck.  He had a bad injury at Maidstone that kept him out for ages.  Very good player, assuming his injuries haven't taken their toll.



AveryDave said:


> While we're at it, what's the score with Frazer Shaw? Injured, gone or just dropped?


Injured.  He was listed in the squad in Saturday's programme, along with the other injured players.


----------



## Son of Roy (Oct 10, 2017)

Xavier Vidal is now a Tonbridge Angels player!


----------



## pompeydunc (Oct 11, 2017)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> What a fucking waste. I've had a look at their last three teams and he's not in any of those. What was the point in moving on? He's had all that upheaval, moved on from a side where he was settled and scoring only to train with Welling.
> 
> And to make matters worse, Welling are managed by that cheating bastard Coyle.
> 
> Rant over.



Sadly rather predictable as well. An agent trying to force a move via trials is never a substitute from performing consistently on the pitch and getting a move with a decent amount of experience and success under your belt. Ethan and Erhun had two great years at Dulwich and got great moves for them that were earned. Sekaja had two great months and was clearly not ready for the step up to league football... Conference is probably too much of a stretch as well. He would have been far better off getting a full season under his belt, and 20-25 goals with us. His loss. Faal's gain. Wouldn't be surprised to see him at Merstham by Christmas.


----------



## mick mccartney (Oct 11, 2017)

pretty presumptuous about a bloke's career . surely he has to seize his chance when he can . of all the guys who have moved on from Dulwich , only Erhun has made it in the football league , and he was a class above anyone else here anyway . and perhaps you'd like to tell me how staying at Dulwich has furthered Nyren's career ?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 11, 2017)

mick mccartney said:


> pretty presumptuous about a bloke's career . surely he has to seize his chance when he can . of all the guys who have moved on from Dulwich , only Erhun has made it in the football league , and he was a class above anyone else here anyway . and perhaps you'd like to tell me how staying at Dulwich has furthered Nyren's career ?



Well I think pompeydunc's point is that he was sold the idea of a chance he could seize more than there actually being one, which I'd have to agree with tbh. I don't think anyone would blame a player for taking a move to a league team where they're actually offered one. 

As far as Nyren goes I think with all due respect to him he's not a league standard player. I think we're about his level and his staying around works for both parties.


----------



## blueheaven (Oct 11, 2017)

mick mccartney said:


> pretty presumptuous about a bloke's career . surely he has to seize his chance when he can . of all the guys who have moved on from Dulwich , only Erhun has made it in the football league , and he was a class above anyone else here anyway . and perhaps you'd like to tell me how staying at Dulwich has furthered Nyren's career ?



I don't think anyone's disputing the guy's right to take the chance at stepping up - more a case of suggesting his method of going about it doesn't seem to have been the most effective. I reckon he'd have far better opportunities coming his way if he was scoring goals for us and putting himself in the shop window, than floating around as a free agent and hoping to impress as a trialist. It's a pity, as I think we're really struggling to replace him.

I don't know what Nyren's situation is but maybe he's just happy where he is? I'm sure he could have stepped up a level by now if he really wanted to (although I don't think he'd ever reach Football League standard).


----------



## scousedom (Oct 11, 2017)

Nyren > Messi (shite)


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 11, 2017)

scousedom said:


> Nyren > Messi (shite)



Also he pays his taxes.


----------



## scousedom (Oct 11, 2017)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Also he pays his taxes.



Nyren > Tamplin (crook)


----------



## dcdulwich (Oct 12, 2017)

mick mccartney said:


> ...of all the guys who have moved on from Dulwich, only Erhun has made it in the football league...



I know he wasn’t with us long (9 games, 4 goals) but Panutche Camará seems to be getting a bit of game time with Crawley Town in League 2. Pity his only goal was in a 5-1 League Cup defeat by Birmingham. Along with the pre-season ones he scored against us of course


----------



## AveryDave (Oct 13, 2017)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Well I think pompeyduncAs far as Nyren goes I think with all due respect to him he's not a league standard player. I think we're about his level and his staying around works for both parties.



If Luke Wanadio can play in the National League, I’m fairly sure Nyren could. And once there, who knows.


----------



## YTC (Oct 13, 2017)

aaaaaand Ibra has signed with Bognor...


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 13, 2017)

Might keep them up. Shame.


----------



## YTC (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## NPDHFC (Nov 6, 2017)

Just in time for their visit to Champion Hill...

Moss Coup For Harrow - Pitchero Non-League


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 6, 2017)

NPDHFC said:


> Just in time for their visit to Champion Hill...
> 
> Moss Coup For Harrow - Pitchero Non-League



Never seen a player more suited to playing at a higher level.


----------



## NPDHFC (Nov 10, 2017)

Frazer's wasted no time in signing for a new club, good luck to him

Frazer Shaw: Eastleigh sign former Woking full-back


----------



## bkbk (Nov 19, 2017)

Noticed that Omar Koroma (who had been warming up with us in recent weeks) debuted for Carshalton Athletic yesterday and scored 4 goals in a 4-0 win.


----------



## the 12th man (Dec 1, 2017)

bkbk said:


> Noticed that Omar Koroma (who had been warming up with us in recent weeks) debuted for Carshalton Athletic yesterday and scored 4 goals in a 4-0 win.



Signed back for us yesterday!


----------



## jezmond (Dec 2, 2017)

Excellent. Does anyone know if Reise signed? I thought he was lined up to do so last week...


----------



## dcdulwich (Dec 2, 2017)

Retweeted by Reise so assume it’s official:


----------



## EDC (Dec 2, 2017)

Does that mean Meadows will take all the money if he get sold for fee?


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Dec 2, 2017)

the 12th man said:


> Signed back for us yesterday!





dcdulwich said:


> Retweeted by Reise so assume it’s official:




Both of these are excellent bits of news. Massive well done to Gavin, the club and the 12th Man team for getting these signings done in such trying circumstances.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 2, 2017)

EDC said:


> Does that mean Meadows will take all the money if he get sold for fee?


 Not if it goes through the Football Club account, which it will...
But, as you say, that's *IF* we get a fee...


----------



## liamdhfc (Dec 2, 2017)

They who pay the wages take the fees. All football business goes through the club account.


----------



## bkbk (Dec 2, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Not if it goes through the Football Club account, which it will...
> But, as you say, that's *IF* we get a fee...


I might be misremembering but I thought I read that the sell on fee for Ethan Pinnock was not passed on by Meadow.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 2, 2017)

That's right...


----------



## blueheaven (Dec 4, 2017)

the 12th man said:


> Signed back for us yesterday!



Isn't anyone else a bit surprised to see us bringing a new player in, given the circumstances?


----------



## Scolly (Dec 4, 2017)

blueheaven said:


> Isn't anyone else a bit surprised to see us bringing a new player in, given the circumstances?



Nope


----------



## Cyclodunc (Dec 4, 2017)

Nah


----------



## Nivag (Dec 4, 2017)

bkbk said:


> I might be misremembering but I thought I read that the sell on fee for Ethan Pinnock was not passed on by Meadow.


That's nice of them, I wonder how they accounted for that income in their books....


----------



## blueheaven (Dec 5, 2017)

Scolly said:


> Nope





Cyclodunc said:


> Nah



Why not? Genuinely interested to know. The club is fighting for its life and fans are being asked to chip in to help pay the players' wages, and yet a new signing is made?


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 5, 2017)

blueheaven said:


> Why not? Genuinely interested to know. The club is fighting for its life and fans are being asked to chip in to help pay the players' wages, and yet a new signing is made?



Because Gavin has an agreed budget that he operates within. 

If we are going to mug off the budget then we might as well release everyone.


----------



## pompeydunc (Dec 5, 2017)

blueheaven said:


> Why not? Genuinely interested to know. The club is fighting for its life and fans are being asked to chip in to help pay the players' wages, and yet a new signing is made?



Fair point, but he was already being paid as a non-contract player.  This merely means that he is now signed up.  This is better for the finances of the club, as when he leaves, we will get a transfer fee.  If he was not on a contract, then he would be free to walk, at 7 days notice I think, and we would receive no compensation.  It's very generous of him to sign a contract to be honest, as I guess he feels he owes us for helping him rebuild his fitness and form.  I saw that he celebrated his first goal at Met Police by running up to Circuit Steve, so I guess he has played a part in his recovery.


----------



## blueheaven (Dec 5, 2017)

pompeydunc said:


> Fair point, but he was already being paid as a non-contract player.  This merely means that he is now signed up.  This is better for the finances of the club, as when he leaves, we will get a transfer fee.  If he was not on a contract, then he would be free to walk, at 7 days notice I think, and we would receive no compensation.  It's very generous of him to sign a contract to be honest, as I guess he feels he owes us for helping him rebuild his fitness and form.  I saw that he celebrated his first goal at Met Police by running up to Circuit Steve, so I guess he has played a part in his recovery.



Sorry, I was referring to the signing of Koroma, not Alassani (who I appreciate was already with us, but not on a contract). 




B.I.G said:


> Because Gavin has an agreed budget that he operates within.
> 
> If we are going to mug off the budget then we might as well release everyone.



Don't really see how that logic follows - there's a pretty big difference between saying "maybe we shouldn't be signing any more players, given the financial situation" and "release everyone".


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 5, 2017)

blueheaven said:


> Sorry, I was referring to the signing of Koroma, not Alassani (who I appreciate was already with us, but not on a contract).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not really - either Gavin has an agreed budget or he doesn't - if we want to re-negotiate the budget with Gavin and he doesn't agree he might walk - and then where will we be?


----------



## YTC (Dec 5, 2017)

Depends on the deal Koroma has, and wether we were spending the full quoted 5K a week every week. This is the point meadow critically misunderstood when dealing with the budget, in the sense that it operates very much like an overdraft, but with a limit that is only accumulated at the end of the season. Some weeks it might be 4K, some time might just be over 5K, as long as it evens out at the required 5K per week at the end of the season, we're all gravy. Thus is the nature of recruitment at this level. You rarely have a squad that isn't fluid. 

As for paying to cover wages, we were clear we were doing it just incase we needed it. If we've raised an extra 10K to the playing budget and we are sustainable without it, are we supposed to give it back, or go and get some decent players if we need it to get promoted?


----------



## liamdhfc (Dec 5, 2017)

The signing was made as we have so many injuries. Many of the substitutes could not be trusted to get through many minutes and some have not even been fit. It is also possible that adjustments have been made to some other players that means money has been freed up within the budget.


----------



## blueheaven (Dec 5, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Not really - either Gavin has an agreed budget or he doesn't - if we want to re-negotiate the budget with Gavin and he doesn't agree he might walk - and then where will we be?



He has an agreed budget with a company that walked out on their obligation to honour that budget quite some time ago now. I wouldn't call it the responsibility of the club/12th Man/supporters to stand by that agreement when the priority is surely the survival of the club. That said, if the income through the gate is enough to fund a short-term signing then fair enough, but I'd say it would be equally fair and reasonable to say to the manager "sorry, but given that the funding for the football club has been pulled, and everyone's salaries are at risk including your own, we can't justify signing new players at the moment."



YTC said:


> As for paying to cover wages, we were clear we were doing it just incase we needed it. If we've raised an extra 10K to the playing budget and we are sustainable without it, are we supposed to give it back, or go and get some decent players if we need it to get promoted?



I guess that's a decision someone will have to make, but personally I'm of the view that this is a long term predicament for the club, and none of us know what lies ahead, so that reserve of money may come to be very, very important in the future. So I'd say no, in my opinion it shouldn't be spent on players to get us promoted.


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 5, 2017)

blueheaven said:


> He has an agreed budget with a company that walked out on their obligation to honour that budget quite some time ago now. I wouldn't call it the responsibility of the club/12th Man/supporters to stand by that agreement when the priority is surely the survival of the club. That said, if the income through the gate is enough to fund a short-term signing then fair enough, but I'd say it would be equally fair and reasonable to say to the manager "sorry, but given that the funding for the football club has been pulled, and everyone's salaries are at risk including your own, we can't justify signing new players at the moment."
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that's a decision someone will have to make, but personally I'm of the view that this is a long term predicament for the club, and none of us know what lies ahead, so that reserve of money may come to be very, very important in the future. So I'd say no, in my opinion it shouldn't be spent on players to get us promoted.



If we lose a ground. No money will help. 

Maintaining momentum and our manager is critical. I wont ever bother going in conference south. Too far.


----------



## blueheaven (Dec 6, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> If we lose a ground. No money will help.
> 
> Maintaining momentum and our manager is critical. I wont ever bother going in conference south. Too far.



Fair enough, we'll have to agree to disagree on that then. I think it's the survival of the club that is critical, and that having a reserve of funds is vital. Managers will always come and go.


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 6, 2017)

blueheaven said:


> Fair enough, we'll have to agree to disagree on that then. I think it's the survival of the club that is critical, and that having a reserve of funds is vital. Managers will always come and go.



If we agree to disagree - then perhaps you can explain how the 10k raised would be helpful if we were not granted a new lease on the ground?


----------



## blueheaven (Dec 7, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> If we agree to disagree - then perhaps you can explain how the 10k raised would be helpful if we were not granted a new lease on the ground?



I didn't say anything about it being useful if we're not granted a lease on the ground.


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 7, 2017)

blueheaven said:


> I didn't say anything about it being useful if we're not granted a lease on the ground.



Ok. It what fictional scenario would the money "come in very useful to the club". 

As the potential lack of a ground is the biggest problem we currently face.


----------



## blueheaven (Dec 7, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Ok. It what fictional scenario would the money "come in very useful to the club".
> 
> As the potential lack of a ground is the biggest problem we currently face.



If there is a month where there are hardly any home games (if we have a run of postponements over winter, for example), or attendances dip, or for whatever other reason the income isn't enough to pay the players/staff and keep the club running... surely that's one "fictional" scenario where that money would come in useful? Is that not what the money's actually for, after all? That's what I thought it was for when I contributed to it.

What happens next summer when it's time to discuss the manager's budget for the season ahead ? Does he get offered an unsustainable amount because "maintaining momentum and our manager is critical"?

Long term, worst-case scenario - what if the worst comes to the worst and we _do_ lose the ground and the club dies? Wouldn't a reserve of money be helpful in attempting to set up a new club?

My whole point is that none of us knows what lies ahead. This is a long-term predicament and it's surely better to have a fund of money in reserve that can be called upon if needed, than to not have one. I find it bizarre that you seem to see that as such a contentious point.


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 7, 2017)

blueheaven said:


> If there is a month where there are hardly any home games (if we have a run of postponements over winter, for example), or attendances dip, or for whatever other reason the income isn't enough to pay the players/staff and keep the club running... surely that's one "fictional" scenario where that money would come in useful? Is that not what the money's actually for, after all? That's what I thought it was for when I contributed to it.
> 
> What happens next summer when it's time to discuss the manager's budget for the season ahead ? Does he get offered an unsustainable amount because "maintaining momentum and our manager is critical"?
> 
> ...



I thought that money was required to cover Gavin's budget in the event that we did not have the money to cover it.

I also didn't know that the budget agreed was unsustainable based on our likely income. I was under the impression that its only unsustainable if Meadow don't give us the money we earn - for whatever reason.

What is contentious for me? Is a. That signing a player isn't correct under the circumstances. What is the difference between not signing a player to preserve money and releasing a player to preserve money?

And b. That preserving this money to setup a new club is anyway worthwhile.

As for the budget next season. We will probably offer him the same in the event that it is likely to be able to be sustained by income. Otherwise there is no point being promoted to cut the budget. Might as well stay where we are.


----------



## Matt The Cab (Dec 7, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Otherwise there is no point being promoted to cut the budget. Might as well stay where we are.



I have to disagree, if you earn the right to promotion, you should always go up. If you then have to alter a budget to survive, so be it.

To not go up would be a farce.. you may as well not have particpated


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 7, 2017)

blueheaven said:


> If there is a month where there are hardly any home games (if we have a run of postponements over winter, for example), or attendances dip, or for whatever other reason the income isn't enough to pay the players/staff and keep the club running... surely that's one "fictional" scenario where that money would come in useful? Is that not what the money's actually for, after all? That's what I thought it was for when I contributed to it.
> 
> What happens next summer when it's time to discuss the manager's budget for the season ahead ? Does he get offered an unsustainable amount because "maintaining momentum and our manager is critical"?
> 
> ...


 The fact is....if costs are not met this month then quite simply players are out of contract and they can walk away and find another club. That is why fundraising is so essential to keep the team we have on the pitch.
The 'fictional' scenario you are creating is EXACTLY what is happening now. Which is EXACTLY why everyone is pulling together to raise funds via the "12th Man" to keep things together until things stabilise.
Clearly this cannot carry on forever, and you are right that no-one knows what lies ahead...but the whole game plan, as I read it, is to put pressure on Meadow Residential to wither fund the Football Club side of things properly or to sell to someone who wants to, as has been alluded to by liamdhfc in his past programme columns.
If we do not continue to raise funds to keep the team on the pitch the team will break up, interest will wane, I am sure Gavin will leave, and relegation is inevitable, maybe not this season, but the spiral will start.
Meadows have said the only funding the Club will receive is from matchday income via turnstiles and bar profit, after the expenses AS SET BY THEM have been deducted-expenses which the Football Club have no say in applying. Every penny coming in this way does not just cover wages. There's so many other things. Transport to away games, training facilities, league & county fees, kit wash, bills from the FA such as bookings & red card fines, I could think of many more, but the point I'm trying to make is that this is so much more than just trying to sign another player within the current budget, it's a battle to keep our club ALIVE!

Yes, there is a strong possibility that the Club I love will fold if things do not pan out...but I want to keep our Club that was formed in 1893 alive.

To keep a reserve of money aside for something that might not happen isn't an option for me. If we do go pop then that is the time for sorting all that out.

Right now I see the only priority as one of keeping our current side on course for promotion, to keep the ship steady, as people work behind the scenes to keep the Club afloat.

Personally I'd rather do my utmost to keep the current club afloat rather than hold back 'just in  case a replacement club is formed'.  For no matter what you think it will not be my Dulwich Hamlet. It will not be 'Pa' Wilson's Dulwich. And it won't be the one that Edgar Kail, Willie Lillington or Ossie Bayram played for.

I will also ask you...ok, let's suppose there is a new Club to replace the current one.

a) Where do you think they will play?
b) What league will they play in?
c) What do you expect the annual running costs to be?
d) How much is appropriate to 'hold back'?

To finish, the "12th Man" was set up solely as a one-issue fundraiser, to help with the playing budget. It does not pay any other bills whatsoever. The day any of the money the "12th Man" raises goes to anything but the playing budget is the day I stop contributing to it.

As for next season, well if the players are out of contract then that's up to the Chairman to sit down with Gavin to talk about then. At the moment surely the priority is to keep the players and everything Gavin has built together? I, for one, don't believe there's no hope...if that was the case I would expect Gavin to have walked away already. When that happens that IS the time to be worried...VERY WORRIED!

As a 'Natural Born Pessimist' I still, hand on pounding heart, do not know if I will have a football club to support next season.


----------



## Matt The Cab (Dec 7, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> To finish, the "12th Man" was set up solely as a one-issue fundraiser, to help with the playing budget. It does not pay any other bills whatsoever. The day any of the money the "12th Man" raises goes to anything but the playing budget is the day I stop contributing to it.



Agree whole heartedly with this. For the last 5 years this has been it's one aim, and I'm glad that both Neil & Shaun have stuck to it. This is where we as fans can and have contributed to the success of our club on the pitch.

You've only got to look to the goals Reise is banging in already


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 7, 2017)

Matt The Cab said:


> I have to disagree, if you earn the right to promotion, you should always go up. If you then have to alter a budget to survive, so be it.
> 
> To not go up would be a farce.. you may as well not have particpated



To clarify, its not about turning down promotion, there is no point spending money to get promoted to then cut the budget when nothing else has changed.

In that case you might as well not spend the money to get promoted.


----------



## blueheaven (Dec 7, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> The fact is....if costs are not met this month then quite simply players are out of contract and they can walk away and find another club. That is why fundraising is so essential to keep the team we have on the pitch.
> The 'fictional' scenario you are creating is EXACTLY what is happening now. Which is EXACTLY why everyone is pulling together to raise funds via the "12th Man" to keep things together until things stabilise.
> Clearly this cannot carry on forever, and you are right that no-one knows what lies ahead...but the whole game plan, as I read it, is to put pressure on Meadow Residential to wither fund the Football Club side of things properly or to sell to someone who wants to, as has been alluded to by liamdhfc in his past programme columns.
> If we do not continue to raise funds to keep the team on the pitch the team will break up, interest will wane, I am sure Gavin will leave, and relegation is inevitable, maybe not this season, but the spiral will start.
> ...



I agree with most of what you say but would just like to clarify that it's not my opinion we should be "holding money back" in case a replacement club is needed. _But_ I was asked by another poster to give examples of a scenario where money would come in useful, and that is just one example of such a scenario. 

My point is not that we should be holding money back. My point is that I think it is perfectly fair for us, as supporters, to question whether or not the club should be making new signings in the current circumstances. I think the money may be needed in the future for things that turn out to be more important than signing a new player. That's all I'm saying.

I don't have the answers to your questions about a new club, and I've never claimed to.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 7, 2017)

blueheaven said:


> I agree with most of what you say but would just like to clarify that it's not my opinion we should be "holding money back" in case a replacement club is needed. _But_ I was asked by another poster to give examples of a scenario where money would come in useful, and that is just one example of such a scenario.
> 
> My point is not that we should be holding money back. My point is that I think it is perfectly fair for us, as supporters, to question whether or not the club should be making new signings in the current circumstances. I think the money may be needed in the future for things that turn out to be more important than signing a new player. That's all I'm saying.
> 
> I don't have the answers to your questions about a new club, and I've never claimed to.


 So, just to stick to new signings...first of all I have no idea how he would fit into the budget, but it is CLEARLY a criteria that could fall under the "12th Man" remit regardless.
But, if we were not able to sign players to fill in gaps it would mean throwing in untried and untested far too early from the Youth Team to plug the gaps, and that would, I would suggest, strongly lessen our chances of finishing in one of the play-off spots. Which must surely still be our aim. We are raising funds to keep the team on the pitch.
If not we may as well release the lot, we probably have enough points in the bag anyway to stay up, and start the slide to oblivion.

As for 'answers' to my questions, perhaps some 'suggestions' instead?


----------



## pitchfork (Dec 16, 2017)

Football League clubs make offers for Reise Allassani – and ex-Crystal Palace man holds talks


----------



## AveryDave (Jan 4, 2018)

Anthony Acheampong has joined Welling United on loan according to this - it’s near the end of the article:

We are sorry to lose Hugo Langton and any of our players as a result of this budget cut, says Welling United chairman Mark Goldberg | Kentish Football


----------



## bkbk (Jan 5, 2018)

Dulwich Hamlet boss reveals THREE clubs set to make bids for Reise Allassani tomorrow

Dulwich Hamlet’s home game against Folkestone Invicta could turn into a bidding auction for Reise Allassani.

The former Crystal Palace youngster notched a hat-trick in the Bostik League Premier Division leaders’ 4-0 victory over Kingstonian on New Year’s Day – taking his haul to 17 goals in 15 matches.

And Hamlet manager Gavin Rose says that there have been two formal bids for Allassani and that a clutch of other clubs are set to make their move this weekend.

“Seven or eight clubs have made it firm interest and there are three coming down on Saturday to basically bid. I don’t know how we are going to manage that one.

“We expect to receive more offers.

“His scoring return is unbelievable. He’s getting stronger and getting more confident. He’s still learning, believe it or not. There is a lot of growth in Reise and we believe that is going to be at a higher level. For the time being he is here and we can enjoy what he is doing.

“At the moment you don’t really want to sell Reise for any other reason than it to be to better himself. But in the back of our heads we know we may need to sell him – even if it is for a small fee – to make sure we can honour the boys’ wages.

“It is a good situation to be in. We can sell a player to further his career and help us out in the short term.”

Dulwich moved back to the top of the table after their emphatic success over Kingstonian with Nana Boakye-Yiadom rounding off the scoring a minute before the end of time in front of a healthy 1,516 crowd at Champion Hill.

Defender Michael Chambers could be set to return from injury for the visit of Folkestone. Gavin Tomlin (broken leg) and Dumebi Dumaka (knee cyst) are the only first-teamers unavailable to Rose.

“Gavin is making steady progress and may be about eight weeks from training or playing,” said the Hamlet boss. “He is recovering quicker than expected.

“Myself and Junior [Kadi, assistant manager] will start looking at any players we need to bring in or any lads that need to go out on loan, because it is a crucial part of the season where you want to keep everyone at it.”


----------



## liamdhfc (Jan 5, 2018)

AveryDave said:


> Anthony Acheampong has joined Welling United on loan according to this - it’s near the end of the article:
> 
> We are sorry to lose Hugo Langton and any of our players as a result of this budget cut, says Welling United chairman Mark Goldberg | Kentish Football



This is true but they have jumped the gun because paperwork has only just been completed


----------



## AveryDave (Jan 6, 2018)

Omar Koroma has moved back to Carshalton according to the League site - would guess it's a loan?

Bostik to Bostik transfers for week ending 6th January 2018 - The Bostik Football League


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 6, 2018)

AveryDave said:


> Omar Koroma has moved back to Carshalton according to the League site - would guess it's a loan?
> 
> Bostik to Bostik transfers for week ending 6th January 2018 - The Bostik Football League



Non-contract so an unofficial "loan" but I guess he might move on or wherever the lovable scamp might find himself.


----------



## the 12th man (Jan 13, 2018)

Amadou Tangara has joined Cheshunt


----------



## the 12th man (Mar 27, 2018)

Mo Faal has joined Kingstonian on loan and debuted for them yesterday evening.


----------



## JTee (Mar 27, 2018)

Can he play Monday?!


----------



## the 12th man (Mar 27, 2018)

JTee said:


> Can he play Monday?![/QUOTE


I would think not, but await confirmation


----------



## the 12th man (Mar 28, 2018)

Jay Rich-Bagheulou has been signed from VCD Athletic!


----------



## baleboy_93 (Mar 28, 2018)

the 12th man said:


> Jay Rich-Bagheulou has been signed from VCD Athletic!


Must have been there on loan as he is an ASPIRE player, striker turned centre-back


----------



## the 12th man (Mar 30, 2018)

Nana Boakye Yiadom has joined Leatherhead on loan!


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 1, 2018)

List of tranfers on the Isthmian League website indicates that we've re-signed Amadou Tangara from Cheshunt. Not sure if that means Corey Addai's loan has expired.


----------



## liamdhfc (Apr 1, 2018)

No it's in case he gets recalled and we end up with no keepers. Corey's loan has been extended to end of season.


----------



## Nivag (Apr 1, 2018)

liamdhfc said:


> No it's in case he gets recalled and we end up with no keepers. Corey's loan has been extended to end of season.


That's good news the loan has been extended!


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Apr 1, 2018)

liamdhfc said:


> No it's in case he gets recalled and we end up with no keepers. Corey's loan has been extended to end of season.


I have been informed Corey had an excellent game in Coventry's under 23 team's 2-1 defeat last Monday, against an owls'  team including Fernando forrestieri.


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Apr 3, 2018)

liamdhfc said:


> No it's in case he gets recalled and we end up with no keepers. Corey's loan has been extended to end of season.


Lets hope Corey doesn't get recalled.   Coventry lost 6-2 at home to Yeovil and substituted their keeper at half time, yesterday.


----------



## Jules P (Apr 25, 2018)

Sunderland’s Summer Rebuild: Will Chris Coleman dip into non-league to strengthen his squad?

My 'other' team speculating about Allassani . Good to see he's still on radars!

Also a shout for this weekend's game... _For Sunderland fans in the capital this coming weekend you can head along to Dulwich and check Allassani out yourself for free - provided you have a match ticket for the Fulham game the night before, of course. Click here to find out more information on that front - a nice gesture, I’m sure you’ll agree._


----------

